# Ignition switch question



## Moonflowerpc (May 19, 2012)

My 1996 Nissan Sentra is very iffy about starting. Sometimes she will, sometimes she won't.  I'm pretty sure I need a new ignition switch, not the entire lock cylinder thing. Instructions say to disconnect the airbag. How do I go about this?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, usually the starter solenoid is the culprit rather than the ignition switch. Before you go replacing a part you don't need, confirm that it's bad. You need to get under the car and unplug the gray harness connector at the starter solenoid signal wire. While someone turns the key to "start" (if it's a manual trans, they'll also have to press down on the clutch), use a 12v test light to check for power at the connector coming from the engine harness. If you have power there, you don't need an ignition switch. If there's no power, then you may have a bad ignition switch, but you could also have a bad clutch switch or neutral safety switch, depending on trans, or an open or shorted circuit. Often if the starter solenoid is the issue, you can tap on the starter and it will start. If this occurs for you, replace the starter assy. (genuine Nissan is the best). To answer your question, though, to disconnect the air bag, you must first remove the negative battery cable and let the car sit for 5 mins. Then, you need to remove the air bag bolts using a tamper-proof torx 50 socket. There will be side panels that pop out. If you have cruise control switches, pop off the cover and use a Phillips head scredwdriver to remove the screw and slide the switch assy. out to access the bolts. Once the bolts are removed, the air bag module can be pulled up off the steering wheel and uplugged, then carefully set asside in a safe place. If you are just replacing the ignition switch and not the lock assy., I don't believe you need to mess with the airbag, but you should still disconnect the battery.


----------



## Moonflowerpc (May 19, 2012)

*Ignition switch*

Thank you soooo much, I will check this out! I have had a little experience crawling under a car to tap the starter. Ha!


----------

